
Show HN: We launched Javelin, the product I've been working on - dguido
https://www.javelinsecurity.com
======
dguido
Hey, Javelin product manager here. There's some discussion on Reddit that
might prove interesting to readers here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/1ysg92/show_netsec_w...](http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/1ysg92/show_netsec_we_launched_javelin_the_product_ive/)

It'd be great to get any feedback people are willing to give. I've never
managed a product launch before!

